# Hair



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

My hair is getting so fricken long it's annoying. It gets caught on things all the time and is a real pain. However, I refuse to go get it cut because the small talk is unbearable. Anyone agree?


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll cut your hair, baby.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have to get mine cut because it is extremely thick and needs to be thinned out a lot.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Qolselanu said:


> I'll cut your hair, baby.


Pursuing hair styling now?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I get it cut like every frickin fortnight (aww man it grows in at a super freaky rate) the small talk aint too bad fortunately we just talk about any old shiz to pass the time so yeah better than a kick in the hole i guess.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can go two or three years between cuts. Phoning for the appointment is the worst for me, and the small talk is always awkward. My hair is pretty darn long


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Pursuing hair styling now?


If it means I get to cut your beautiful hair, sure.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Less than I should.

I've been meaning to get it cut, but it'll probably be a good month or so before I care enough to bother with following through.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven't had my hair cut since I was about 13, nearly 7 years ago, because I wanted it long.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Qolselanu said:


> If it means I get to cut your beautiful hair, sure.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I hate getting mine cut too but you can nix the small talk just by seeming uninterested with the barber/hairdresser's questions and give short direct answers without trying to further the conversation. They typically get the point.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> My hair is getting so fricken long it's annoying. It gets caught on things all the time and is a real pain. However, I refuse to go get it cut because the small talk is unbearable. Anyone agree?


Fully. I'm growing out my short hair so that I won't have to go through the awkwardness of getting my hair cut.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

dax said:


> I hate getting mine cut too but you can nix the small talk just by seeming uninterested with the barber/hairdresser's questions and give short direct answers without trying to further the conversation. They typically get the point.


I should do that. Instead, I'm usually pretty responsive to their questions to be polite, but I don't really realize how it only invites more questions.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

solasum said:


> I should do that. Instead, I'm usually pretty responsive to their questions to be polite, but I don't really realize how it only invites more questions.


Yea, totally- you make that mistake and all of a sudden their your best friend. They're just trying to get a bigger tip but little do they realize we tip on how little they try to converse with us! :teeth


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

dax said:


> Yea, totally- you make that mistake and all of a sudden their your best friend. They're just trying to get a bigger tip but little do they realize we tip on how little they try to converse with us! :teeth


I didn't even tip last time, I was too scared, I didn't want to tip too little or too much and I felt that I couldn't handle the thanks. ops I just handed over the price that was quoted and ran.

But she barely talked to me, only asked how I wanted it styled - and then I always feel stupid because I don't know how to express myself.


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I can go two or three years between cuts. Phoning for the appointment is the worst for me, and the small talk is always awkward. My hair is pretty darn long


Making an appointment is my biggest problem too. I usually ask my mother to do it for me. She's calling tomorrow, I hope!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Sloppy Joe said:


> I didn't even tip last time, I was too scared, I didn't want to tip too little or too much and I felt that I couldn't handle the thanks. ops I just handed over the price that was quoted and ran.
> 
> But she barely talked to me, only asked how I wanted it styled - and then I always feel stupid because I don't know how to express myself.


OMG did you start a new account!?

You should think about what you're going to tip beforehand and have it ready so it will be easier next time you go. If you're anxious over the amount probably error on the side of a bigger tip, no one will mind that at all. I think usually for a hairdresser you want to tip like 15-20%.

I am sure she didn't mind- they would rather cut your hair than someone who complains a lot and makes a big fuss.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

haircuts are monthly for me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I get mine cut every 2 - 2 1/2 months when it starts getting hard to manage.


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

I have always hated getting my hair cut. It's been more than a year now since I got it cut and before then it was probably 3 years. I just prefer long hair on myself even though it can be annoying and look like crap most of the time. I hopefully won't end up looking like the caveman from the Geico commercials though.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably less than I should, every 6-7 weeks. It's one of the many things I put off as long as possible.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Lately, I usually don't get my hair cut until it gets in that unmanageable phase, and then it's annoying because the barber looks shocked when I say I want to cut it off.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes, often. I'm always changing my hairstyle or color.

I got my hair cut and highlighted on Saturday. For only 55 euros, I got red and blonde highlights and a hair cut and style. The salon here was amazing. They gave free tea and a free head massage. I totally recommend any hair salon that gives free head massages.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i voted "When it needs it"


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

I get it when I need to. Though I do procrastinate a bit to get it, it gives me anxiety to have a nice 45min with my stylist chatting. Pay 35 for hair now. Once you get nice cuts its hard going back.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

less than i do. i should go once a month but sometimes i go up to 3 months without a haircut. last haircut i got was sometime in dec


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've never been to a hairdresser's in my life. In the past my mother has always cut it, but now I've taken to just trimming it myself every now and again when it gets a bit straggly at the ends. I can't imagine I'll ever get it cut or styled in a salon.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Twice a year, on average.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Not nearly as often as I should. :eek


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kelly said:


> I totally recommend any hair salon that gives free head massages


Ditto.

We have a turkish salon where i stay that give you like a hot shave before your haircut with a slit throat and place a steamed clothe over your face while you get a head and neck massage all that for like £12/$20 so yeah pretty good.


----------



## OrangeBlossom (Mar 2, 2009)

I haven't been for about five years, but I think I will start going again once a year or so because I made the mistake of letting my mum trim it for me. I asked her to take off two inches and she took six. Last time I went I took a book with me and they didn't talk to me much at all - just what I wanted, etc. I would recommend doing that.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine never talks to me so that's not a problem, probably because my mom always comes and she talks to her. For around 2 and 1/2 years I didn't get it cut and it was down to my nips then I got it cut to chin length all around for a play. Then shaved it bald a little after that. That was last spring and haven't had it cut since then. It's getting kind of wild so I've been wanting a cut but my hairdresser had a baby right when I decided I wanted a cut.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My mom's friend cuts our hair.

I'm going back to self-cut army joe next week. Maybe.

The perms look kinda not manly.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

seanybhoy said:


> We have a turkish salon where i stay that give you like a hot shave before your haircut with a slit throat and place a steamed clothe over your face while you get a head and neck massage all that for like £12/$20 so yeah pretty good.


Mine was also a Turkish salon. So, so worth it.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I haven't got my hair cut for a couple of years now.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

when i feel like it.
I change my mind a lot, so i'll let my hair grow long and then when i'm fed up or it's too hot(like in summer) i'll just buzz cut it.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I've started cutting my own hair, lol. I hate the small talk with the hairdressers, and sometimes they do a pretty terrible job.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I cut mine every couple of months, otherwise it starts looking really nasty!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kelly said:


> Mine was also a Turkish salon. So, so worth it.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


Yeah too true homeslice i think it's like the norm in turkey to give the whole massage shabang or sumfin but yeah good stuff.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I cut my own hair...it's cheap and I don't have to deal with the awkward social interactions that way  I cut it pretty often (bi-weekly) to keep it so short. I just don't like my hair long.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I cut it myself! 
It always looks like crap, though. It's very evident that someone did not know what _she_ was doing...


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I ineptly shave it all off myself with cheap clippers, but I often slack on that since I rarely go anywhere and don't have to impress anyone. Heck, it was only today that I noticed that I have a beard.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry.

I get my hair cut less often than I should.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I get my hair cut less often then I should.


I love that movie, saw it in a film class. I had long hair at the time too...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bredwh said:


> I love that movie, saw it in a film class. I had long hair at the time too...


[Musicals and musical theater are a guilty pleasure of mine. It's a very poorly kept secret, because if you leave me with a computer and Youtube access, I will start playing random songs from musicals. I've put my musical-hating friends through at least half of _Les Miserables, My Fair Lady, Hair, Jesus Christ Superstar, Godspell, West Side Story, HMS Pinafore, Funny Face, A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum,_ etc. etc.]


----------



## alipaige (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm very vain about my hair, so I'm constantly changing color, styles, and length.

I have drawers full of hair products...

As for getting it cut, lately i've been waiting 2-3 months. I've been growing my hair out, and it's the biggest pain in the butt! 

I've wanted long hair for so long now, and I always end up getting it chopped off! I've decided I'm really going for it this time! :boogie


----------



## bballfan (Mar 1, 2009)

I cut my hair every 2nd or 3rd day with my hair clipper(save a ton of money), I am black and like to have my hair short all the time. Also I don't think I'd feel comfortabe with long hair(just doesn't suit me).


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I cut my own hair. I don't cut it as often in the winter, but it isn't that hard. I use a digital camera sometimes to see that it looks ok in the back.

I also tend to cut it at weird times (midnight - 6am).


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, trying to come up with something to talk about it difficult. Thankfully my hair cutting person knows how to maintain awkward silence for much of the cutting...it works great for me.

But I only get it done when it is seriously annoying me, but not before that point. I also ask her to cut it shorter than I prefer it to reduce the frequency of visits.


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

I realized today that I average about two haircuts a year. It takes me about six months to become so fed up that I have to whack it all off.
My appointment is tomorrow!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeez i cut my frickin hair myself once aww man i looked like ****ing G.I Joe or sumfin , never again hehe. :no


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2009)

just got mine cut today, ya the small talk was horrible, blah, blah, where i work, about the weather although it was a nice spring day.

19 dollar cut with a 3 dollar tip. only two places in my immediate area. this one and one in a zellers, a cheaper cut around 14-15. but dont wanna be getting my hair cut with shoppers looking on.


----------



## England (Mar 7, 2009)

I haven't had my hair cut in a year and 4 months. It's really long and needs cutting badly but I just can't bring myself to go to the hairdressers. I cut my fringe myself.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

i used to get it cut weekly so that it would never look any different.. but then i decided to grow it so i havent been to the barbers in ages..


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I get mine cut every 6-8 weeks because it's in a bob and looks stupid if it gets too long. It is also the only hairstyle that suits my face shape. I think I have the perfect hairdresser for someone with SA - she is super happy, almost to the point of being high, and seems perfectly content to just chat sh*t at me for the entire duration of my appointment. I only have to say the odd sentence and she can talk forever off that tiny tidbit. This suits me well.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i have to get a haircut every 3-4 weeks. i wish my hair didn't grow so fast!


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I forget the last time I got my hair cut. I think my aunt cut it in the summer of... 2006, maybe?

Oh, I did get a "layered" haircut in '07 or '08 but the longest 'layer' just remained the same length so it doesn't quite count.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not really crazy abt hair..but recently, I went to get it straighten and dye it even blacker ( I have raven hair myself).


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Every 6 weeks or so...sometimes I'll go to a salon, but often I'll just have my mother trim it. It's to my shoulders. I hate having it any longer than that because it's so thick and takes forever to dry. And long hair doesn't go with my face shape.


----------

